# Sl30sh brake question



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I am getting into heaver casting and have recently bought 2 of these reels used, both have a shock leader and 17lb running line. I checked the brakes yesterday after reading on here which brakes are the best. One of the reels which is on a 12' Tica rod has one red and looks like a clear brake. The reel that is one the 11' foot Tica has both red brakes on. I took the 12 footer to the beach the other day and was throwing it with a 6oz toungue weight. I really did not feel I was getting any farther than when I throw my Calcutta 400 on my 8' St. Croix Tidemaster with 2oz of inline trolling sinker. Would changing the brakes help. I know I have to work on technique some, but I have been casting for awhile. That red and clear brake made it feel like that reel would not blow up if I casted it right. I did not control the spool with my thumb, just stopped it from spinning once the weight hit the water. 
A point of reference for anyone that knows the area. I was at Lesner bridge. I walked to the last wooden pilings to the left of the bridge in the bay, not the inlet. I was casting over 3/4 of the way to the pillings, The one with the American flag. It felt to me that would not even make it halfway to the second sandbar at hatteras. 

Guess my question (after all of my rambling) is would a brake and technique change be in order or should I work more on technique??????? Thanks in advance for everyones knowledge and help.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What kind of tension do you have on the bearing cap? Those things will throw if you have it set up right. I throw the exact same set up on the pier as an anchor rod. 12' Tica, 8oz anchor, 25lb test though. I never put brakes in mine though... I just throw without any brakes.

JMHO,
Robert


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Tension cap, what's that???? Just joking. No, I had it as far off as I could and still have the cap attached to the reel. Maybe I will take the brakes off and go try it again this weekend.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Just remember the red ones brake more than the clear. Also you should have a round and flat edge on the brakes. Flat will brake more..


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

what about no brakes??? How close to a blow up will that get me?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I started without brakes and only had one real blowup

I use one red and one white on my slosh and sha. I think it gives you more confidence to let 'er rip.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually don't use brakes in my reels. So, I can't give you an honest comparison as to where the blow up mark is. I just throw the reel until I get it dialed in, then let it rip. Now, I do have a thumb that is used to feathering the fluff when I have to. Maybe I should be using brakes, never thought about it much. 

Like I said earlier, this is just my opinion. It works for me. Of course, throwing without brakes is a little more difficult as the wind changes. I will tune the reel a little as the wind changes, or use my thumb to control blowups. With brakes I imagine the margin of error is a little thicker. I am just throwing out there the fact that they can be thrown very successfully without brakes if you were inclined to give it a shot. Just make sure that your thumb cooperates quickly if need be.

Robert


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Loop Wing said:


> what about no brakes??? How close to a blow up will that get me?


Everyone is different.For me no brakes meant either a blow up or a scorched thumb every cast. However Eric throws all his with no brakes.

I started with 2 reds, then 1 red,then 1 red 1 white,tried 2 whites but got squirrley so I have stuck with 1 red and 1 white.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Thaks everyone. I will give it a try with no brakes, but think I might stick with one red and one white, afterwards. I have been throwing baitcasters for a long time, so my thumb is pretty good at feathering down that fluff of a blow up. Although, my firsy cast the other day I stayed on the spool to much and melted the skin a little. Plus that albright knot did a trick on me. Made sure I kept it to the side of the spool everytime I reeled in after that.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

here ya go, try these configurations.
the list is only for straight braking force, does not apply oil visocity, tensioner, or line level.
i use thin oils on all my reels. so its a pretty accurate list.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ooeric
> i believe the order from strongest to lightest
> 
> ...


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah I saw that chart the other day and that is what got me thinking. Thank you for posting it again. Where can I get different brakes around Virginia Beach? Looks like there a big difference between R W and no brakes at all.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you dont need to buy any
easiest is to make your own.

find some old unusable pens,
take out the tube inside. and just cut those to size, slide it onto the pins and give it a whirl.


OR just order them from daiwa. maybe you can even get it for free xD, ya never know if the phone guy is nice =]


----------

